# South Bend Reel



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Just got a South Bend Oren-O-Matic, Balanced Reel., No 1140, Model D. It is a Fly Rod reel. I understand it was first purchased in 1955. Does anyone know of its vaue? Not had too much experience with fly rod reels.  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've got one too. I'd also like to know their value.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The OLDER South Bend 1140, in EX condition in yellow box with papers, $20 to $35. In EX condition without the box and papers, $10, if you find someone that wants it. They are not highly collectible, some people like to use them, they balance a long heavy fly rod. South Bend was also remaking the 1140 in recent years. 
John


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks John for the info. I will let my dad know. We don't have a box and it is not really mint.  
Ron


----------

